# What brand breaker fits old I-T-E Imperial breaker panel?



## mike883 (Mar 22, 2016)

somebody tells me Siemens breakers will fit

anybody has done this kind of panel before and maybe can confirm it?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Siemens will fit just fine.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Siemens bought ITE, that's how they entered the US market. But even today, they haven't really changed the products, the new Siemens breakers are UL listed to use in old ITE panels (of the same type, meaning ITE also made Pushmatic, which are totally different because they came from when ITE bought Bulldog way before Siemens bought ITE).


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

JRaef said:


> Siemens bought ITE, that's how they entered the US market. But even today, they haven't really changed the products, the new Siemens breakers are UL listed to use in old ITE panels (of the same type, meaning ITE also made Pushmatic, which are totally different because they came from when ITE bought Bulldog way before Siemens bought ITE).


I think Gould fits in there someplace too.


----------

